# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Donald Trump, 45th President of the United States

## Airicist

donaldjtrump.com

youtube.com/DonaldJTrumpforPresident

facebook.com/DonaldTrump

twitter.com/realDonaldTrump

Donald Trump on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Donald Trump's full victory speech

Published on Nov 9, 2016




> U.S. President-elect Donald Trump speaks at his election night rally in Manhattan, New York

----------


## Airicist

A Message from President-Elect Donald J. Trump

Published on Nov 21, 2016




> The President-elect shares an update on the Presidential Transition, an outline of some of his policy plans for the first 100 days, and his day one executive actions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "“The wall won’t keep out Robots” - How the Web Summit 2016 reacted to Trump’s victory"

by Simon Goodall
November 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Donald Trump Handshake Robot

Published on Feb 17, 2017




> I use science to defeat the Trump handshake

----------

